# question on Merckx paint scheme



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

I picked up an older Merckx MX Leader frame and am wondering about what paint scheme it is. I've not seen it before. I bought it minus a fork but picked up a MX Leader fork from a stateside source. To be honest I've been thinking about building it up "as is" versus having the fork painted.  It would be my Harlequin Merckx and to be honest the winter bike. Thoughts? Ideas about the paint scheme? I've also added a pic of the MX Leader quiver to be built up. The red "funny bike" frame will soon be on eBay as I won't build it up/ride it. 

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Very nice.

ATP will have the paint scheme for you.

And I can't find even one in my size!!


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*They are all 57's. Took a while.*

Thanks... I got them all from Europe though. That size goes quickly stateside.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just paint the fork red*

it's a pretty cool scheme

love the Vladeraan (yellow)

keep yer eyes out for 61s please

thx

BTW nice quiver


----------

